# Make a wish.......



## mr.c

Things are a little dead in the habanos lounge sooo... This is an idea I got and modified from another board, not sure how well it will work but will give it a shot because I am friggin bored and if I see another "Poll" post I will shoot somebody (stressfull day at work also)  

Ok, what cigars would you like to try?? List a few of the cigars that you are dieing to smoke one of, maybe a kind and genorous gorilla that has some of those will mail you out your wish (or partial wish) at the very least we will have a list of cigars that people havent tried. 

Heres mine:

Party 898 varnished
PLPC
Diplomatico #2
Monte Millennium robusto

whats yours ????


----------



## DonJefe

Any of the Partagas EL's
Cohiba DC

Great idea! Hopefully someone will post something I have!


----------



## Cartierusm

I wouldn't want anyone to bomb me with any of my suggestions becasue they just are worth taking from another individual, but I would love to try any pre-castro or pre-embargo, there is a reputable store where I live who has them. They start at $75, I think. I would love to try any Cuban Davidoff.


----------



## DsrtDog

Mr c.,

I wish I could smoke any ISOM. I am a newbie to this life style and would love to try one of these infamous sticks. I couldn't even name one but my fav dom so far has been the Partagas Black Lable. I did pick up a couple of Pre Embargo Pinar P3000's and man were they good.

Being a newbie i almost did not reply but I figured...I wont be a newbie forever  

DsrtDog


----------



## Gargamel

A Cuban Davidoff


----------



## miketafc

Any Cuban -- Havn't had one since I left Europe 15 yrs ago.

WOW time flies


----------



## MattK

mr.c said:


> Things are a little dead in the habanos lounge sooo... This is an idea I got and modified from another board, not sure how well it will work but will give it a shot because I am friggin bored and if I see another "Poll" post I will shoot somebody (stressfull day at work also)
> 
> Ok, what cigars would you like to try?? List a few of the cigars that you are dieing to smoke one of, maybe a kind and genorous gorilla that has some of those will mail you out your wish (or partial wish) at the very least we will have a list of cigars that people havent tried.
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> Party 898 varnished
> PLPC
> Diplomatico #2
> Monte Millennium robusto
> 
> whats yours ????


PMd you sir. Figure I better do something nice since I stole 50 credits from you a couple of days ago


----------



## Da Klugs

MMMM.

Cohiba Siglo VI 
H. Upmann Magnum 46 
Bolivar Belicosos Finos 
Vegas Robaina Famosos


----------



## Jeff

Anything pre-embargo I would love to try.


----------



## MattK

Here are a few I have never tried. 

LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR NO. 1 CAB. 898	
PARTAGAS SERIE DU CONNAISSEUR NO. 1 SLB
COHIBA ESPLENDIDOS SBN-B
Edicion Limitada Cohiba Double Coronas (Thanks to PDS... I have a few of these)
Ramon Allones 898 Varnished Cabinet


----------



## Nely

MattK said:


> PMd you sir. Figure I better do something nice since I stole 50 credits from you a couple of days ago


Another credit thief 'fessing up. Now I got competition!


----------



## floydp

Been over a year since I even had a cuban. But since reading here so much I guess.

Cohiba Siglo VI
PSD4


----------



## mr.c

MAtt You bastage :sb :fu :r I will take that 898 varnished off your hands though  

thanks bro


----------



## WillyGT

Cohiba Siglo VI or Esplendidos
Gloria Cubana Any size *i just have tried gloria cubana club size and i really like it so maybe a bigger one
Padron Ive heard alot from these but never had one.
And any Pre-embargo. I saw some at a store at $200 Each They were some Hoyo de monterrey


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Only had the Monte 2 and Tubo so far. 

RJ Churchill
Partagas short
Hoyo Double Corona

I will be buying one of these shorty, If my mom will let me


----------



## catfishm2

Never having had one, I would have to say any cuban.


----------



## mr.c

HMMM, Catfishmn2 I think I can make your day ! Pm your addy and its off to the slippery slope for you   

joe


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Hmm, so many! One nice thing about Habanos, you will never get bored...

Party Lusitania
Party Pyramide
JL #2
Cohiba Esplendido
Any SCdLH 
Any Trini


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Da Klugs said:


> MMMM.
> 
> H. Upmann Magnum 46
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos


I think I might have a couple of these laying around 

PM me your addy!


----------



## Darb85

Would Love to TRy a monte White. (is that the correct name?) just need to find a cigar shop that sells singles and get to it. dont have a car here on campus.


----------



## IHT

MattK said:


> PARTAGAS SERIE DU CONNAISSEUR NO. 1 SLB


matt, if you can wait until i get home, i can send you 1 (from '98). PM me.
----------------------

uh... me? i can't think of any off the top o' my head.


----------



## MM2(SW)S

So many yet so little time......

I haven't tried any Trini yet so that would be my choice or wish.


----------



## Mr. White

mr.c said:


> Things are a little dead in the habanos lounge sooo... This is an idea I got and modified from another board, not sure how well it will work but will give it a shot because I am friggin bored and if I see another "Poll" post I will shoot somebody (stressfull day at work also)
> 
> Ok, what cigars would you like to try?? List a few of the cigars that you are dieing to smoke one of, maybe a kind and genorous gorilla that has some of those will mail you out your wish (or partial wish) at the very least we will have a list of cigars that people havent tried.
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> Party 898 varnished
> PLPC
> Diplomatico #2
> Monte Millennium robusto
> 
> whats yours ????


Pretty much anything ISOM. hehe.


----------



## Steeltown

A legit ISOM. I have tried several Pinar 3000s and liked them all. Now I want something that I'm positive is Cuban tobacco.


----------



## KlicK

I'm certainly not looking for anyone to send me one, but I've been wanting to try a well-stored Cuban Davidoff and/or Dunhill for some time. I will take the leap at some point! A '1994' is also on my list as I'd like to smoke one on my wedding anniversary one of these years (married in '94).


----------



## catfishm2

PM sent Mr. C Thank you!


----------



## RcktS4

I'm just wanting to try anything that is actually bonafide cuban.

A very generous BOTL has already offered to send me something in a couple of weeks, so I think my wish is coming true  

Gotta love this board - friendliest place I've ever had anything to do with... I hope I don't mess up the gene pool


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Cigars I would like to try??? A 1492. Hoyo Particulares. 
Sancho Panza Belicoso. RASmall Club Corona 

Haven't gotten around to them yet, I guess.


----------



## cookieboy364

Still a relative newbie to ISOM's but here's a few I'd like to try

Juan Lopez #2
partagas 8-9-8 varnished
RASS
Monty Edmundo 

By the way this was a great idea Mr. C, its great so see all of the brotherhood here and all the elder gorilla's willing to help people out.


----------



## mr.c

I have a monte edmundo for you. I prefer the # 2. doing anything this weekend ???


----------



## kamikaiguy

I would like to try the following.

Cohiba 2001 EL Torpedo
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Partagas Serie D #4
Partagas shorts
Vegas Robania Unicos


----------



## cookieboy364

mr.c said:


> I have a monte edmundo for you. I prefer the # 2. doing anything this weekend ???


Sent PM, unfortunately I'm tied up all weekend.


----------



## Bruce5

I got MattK covered.
.
My current wishes are ....Hoyo Lonsdales - Hoyo Coronas or like sizes. Du ___ and Du____ or Du____ , I have had the Epi #1 (gc) Du Roi and the Du Prince (pc).
.


----------



## kjunge

I love PSD 4's and Lusitanias. Been a while for either of those.

Monte Edmundos are also nice.

Damn embargo! :sb 

KJ


----------



## Uniputt

Well...since you asked, I 'd like...... (no, make that LOVE).... to try any Cuban Davidoff. (Older is better, right?)  
(I love the domestic Davidoffs...they're kind of a trademark for me, since my name is David....!)


----------



## LasciviousXXX

kamikaiguy said:


> I would like to try the following.
> 
> Cohiba 2001 EL Torpedo
> Trinidad Robusto Extra
> Partagas Serie D #4
> Partagas shorts
> Vegas Robania Unicos


Hey Kami,

I got some Party Shorts for ya! Just shoot me a PM with your addy and I'll get 'em out to you. They're definitely to die for


----------



## pinokio

I´d love to try a R&J Hermoso Nº1 LE 2003.
I appologise for the ignorance, can anyone tell what is meant by ISOM?

Regards


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Here's a list of abbreviations for you Pinokio, welcome by the way.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3267&highlight=abbreviations


----------



## Fredster

I've smoked just about everything as far as reg. production goes. There are several cigars I would love to try someday when I have a bit more $ laying around. Maybe when the kids are gone. Mostly Davidoffs and Dunhills. There are quite a few reg. production Cubans I would like to try pre 1995.


----------



## radar

kamikaiguy said:


> I would like to try the following.
> 
> Partagas Serie D #4
> 
> Vegas Robania Unicos


PM Sent


----------



## radar

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Hmm, so many! One nice thing about Habanos, you will never get bored...
> 
> Any Trini


PM Sent


----------



## radar

floydp said:


> Been over a year since I even had a cuban. But since reading here so much I guess.
> 
> PSD4


PM Sent


----------



## ilikecigars

always wanted too try a cohiba reserve...someday if there still around ill be able to afford a box....
the other is a boli gold medal...which went on sale and i missed out...gone in 24 hours....


----------



## rkt

Cohiba Robusto


----------



## coppertop

mr.c said:


> PLPC


Joe PM me your addie....



goat locker said:


> JL #2
> Any SCdLH


PM me you addie



cookieboy364 said:


> Juan Lopez #2
> RASS


If you can wait a few more weeks I'm about to do a box split with our triple X member here on some RASS. I'll send you a JL#2 to try also.



ilikecigars said:


> always wanted too try a cohiba reserve


Pm me your address, and I'll get one out to you.

When I get back from my trip to GA I can get all these out.

As for my list.

A well aged Punch SS#2
Juan Lopez#1
Trini Reyes
Cuaba Salomones
Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished or UnVarnished
HdM Petit Robusto


----------



## coppertop

rkt said:


> Cohiba Robusto


Will a Reserva Robusto do?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

coppertop said:


> Cuaba Salomones


I have these on the way


----------



## mr.c

Coppertop I have a HDM petite robusto fer ya.


----------



## coppertop

mr.c said:


> Coppertop I have a HDM petite robusto fer ya.


PM sent Joe

Tried to reply to your PM, but your mailbox is full


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Kami, I will get those Party Shorts off to you when I get off work tomorrow. Sorry for the delay but damn are they worth it. 

I guess I'll add my wish to this list.

Anything from the Quai D'Orsay line.


----------



## ilikecigars

Quote:
Originally Posted by ilikecigars

always wanted too try a cohiba reserve 


coppertop replies,

Pm me your address, and I'll get one out to you.

When I get back from my trip to GA I can get all these out. 

As for my list. 

A well aged Punch SS#2
Juan Lopez#1
Trini Reyes
Cuaba Salomones
Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished or UnVarnished
HdM Petit Robusto

thanks coppertop ! 
i do believe i have a jl #1, tini reyes, and hdm robusto for you too try...may also have a 898 varnished laying around....
will need your adrees as well...


----------



## mr.c

ok Pm's cleared out, sorry. 

Thanks everyone for helping out on this thread! Lets keep it Going!


----------



## coppertop

mr.c said:


> ok Pm's cleared out, sorry.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping out on this thread! Lets keep it Going!


NP.....PM sent.


----------



## DsrtDog

I have my 1st Cuban on the way...A Monte #2.

Next on my list would be any of the Partagas since I love the Partagas Black Label.

Have also heard good things about the Punch line.


----------



## IHT

DsrtDog said:


> Next on my list would be any of the Partagas since I love the Partagas Black Label.


just so you know, they are nowhere near being related (cuban partagas vs non-cuban partagas)... just the name, which was stolen.
in case you thought that was the case....


----------



## DsrtDog

IHT said:


> just so you know, they are nowhere near being related (cuban partagas vs non-cuban partagas)... just the name, which was stolen.
> in case you thought that was the case....


IHT, Thanks. I did not know they were not related in some way (Name was Stolen ? ). I have heard that the ISOM Partagas was a good choice if you are going to go south of the border 

What would be your choice in an ISOM if your were just starting out?


----------



## coppertop

DsrtDog said:


> IHT, Thanks. I did not know they were not related in some way (Name was Stolen ? ). I have heard that the ISOM Partagas was a good choice if you are going to go south of the border
> 
> What would be your choice in an ISOM if your were just starting out?


They have nothing to do with each other. Cuban cigars were named and made well before there domestic counterparts. And since there is no law protecting the Cuban cigar manufactures names, they can be used for domestics cigar companies.

As for Partagas (Cuban) they are great cigars. Go to top25cigars and read some reviews or use the search feature here to read some of the Gorillas thoughts on Partagas. Other choices would be Bolivar, Monticristo, HdM........Punch.

My first cuban was a RyJ Tubo....that wasn't very impressive. But the next night I smoked a PSD4 and I was hooked. So, depends on what you prefer in your cigars, taste wise.


----------



## DsrtDog

Coppertop,

Thanks for helping me fill in the gaps here. Are any of the Brands related to a Cuban counterpart?


----------



## coppertop

DsrtDog said:


> Coppertop,
> 
> Thanks for helping me fill in the gaps here. Are any of the Brands related to a Cuban counterpart?


as far as I know....no.

And your welcome


----------



## IHT

DsrtDog said:


> What would be your choice in an ISOM if your were just starting out?


a decent Montecristo (#2 or #4), followed by something on the other end of the flavor profile, like maybe a bolivar petit corona.
they are classics, and they got that way for a reason. 
you'd be amazed at the flavors a little petit corona can put out (and in some cases, the power).

edit - sorry, didn't see you already had a MC #2 coming.
so, either a bolivar or partagas. probably a bolivar petit corona or royal corona (robusto) and/or partagas short or psd4 or corona or.. anything partagas.


----------



## coppertop

DsrtDog said:


> What would be your choice in an ISOM if your were just starting out?


Or a Diplomaticos.....they are along the same lines as a Monte, but a little more milder.

Let us know what you think about the Monte#2. If you need help with what you are tasting it you could look up a previous review on here and see if that helps you. I know it helps to see what other people have tasted to figure out what you are tasting. Enjoy it


----------



## cookieboy364

mr.c said:


> I have a monte edmundo for you. I prefer the # 2. doing anything this weekend ???


Thanks for the Edmundo Joe. Quite Superb.


----------



## rkt

coppertop

Yeah that would be close enough.


----------



## coppertop

rkt said:


> coppertop
> 
> Yeah that would be close enough.


ok....shipping you this would be ludacris.....would you like to meet out somewhere in KC...the Plaza or somewhere for a smoke??? Then I can give you your Robusto. If not, then I will mail it to you. NP. Just need an address.


----------



## Darb85

add another to the list

I would like to try a Punch Punch corona grande


----------



## rkt

coppertop

It would be great to finally meet. PM me what days and times are better for you and we will work out a schedule. And you don't need to gift me anything, I'd be glad to meet you.


----------



## IHT

MattK said:


> Here are a few I have never tried.
> 
> PARTAGAS SERIE DU CONNAISSEUR NO. 1 SLB


gimme a day to re-acclimate myself to my home and i'll sen this out... sorry, takes a while to get use to being home after being gone so long (and i have a ton of other crap that has to be done immediately).


----------



## Wasch_24

Darb85 said:


> add another to the list
> 
> I would like to try a Punch Punch corona grande


PM me your addy...I have one of these from '03.---Nevermind, I see it's in your profile.

As for my wish list, I would like to try these with some age on 'em:

ERDM Corona
ERDM Petit Corona
HdM Hoyo du Prince
Punch RS #12
SLR Petit Corona


----------



## InfrnalSky

an original release PSD4, aged (30+ years) Monte 2, Partagas 150 Solomone, Cuban Davidoffs and Dunhills.

Eddie


----------



## IHT

InfrnalSky said:


> an original release PSD4, aged (30+ years) Monte 2, Partagas 150 Solomone, Cuban Davidoffs and Dunhills.
> 
> Eddie


sure, i have some in a tupperdor... 

that was a joke... FYI


----------



## Uniputt

I guess no one is going to part with a Cuban Davidoff.  

So I'll revise my "wish"!!

I've tried a few of the stogies mentioned above, But what I would really like to try is a nice Cuban Cohiba with some age on it. I've never had an aged Monte #2, either. 

Come to think of it, I haven't had too many aged cigars at all. I guess I just smoke 'em all up!! :w


----------



## coppertop

rkt said:


> coppertop
> 
> It would be great to finally meet. PM me what days and times are better for you and we will work out a schedule. And you don't need to gift me anything, I'd be glad to meet you.


PM sent.......let me know if Friday works for you.


----------



## coppertop

Hey mr.c, cookieboy, Goatlocker and ilikecigars. Your packages are on there perspective ways. PMs sent to you all with DC codes


----------



## WillyGT

I was thinking of some non-cubans and i really would like to try a:
- Punch Gran Puro
- CAO Pirahna
- El Rey del Mundo Rothschilde

Here in my local shop they dont have too much variety when it comes to Other countries cigars. They mostly have Mexican and Cuban cigars.


----------



## ilikecigars

thanks coppertop....i sent your wishes out also this morning...i will send you the dc # via pm...


----------



## coppertop

ilikecigars said:


> thanks coppertop....i sent your wishes out also this morning...i will send you the dc # via pm...


My pleasure ilikecigars.........I need to go sleep, sorry about the name slip up man.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker

WillyGT said:


> I was thinking of some non-cubans and i really would like to try a:
> - Punch Gran Puro
> - CAO Pirahna
> - El Rey del Mundo Rothschilde
> 
> Here in my local shop they dont have too much variety when it comes to Other countries cigars. They mostly have Mexican and Cuban cigars.


I am getting a few ERDM Rothschilde's from Jeff in a box split. I will do my best to get ahold of the other 2. PM me your addie.


----------



## Gargamel

> Here in my local shop they dont have too much variety when it comes to Other countries cigars. They mostly have Mexican and Cuban cigars.


Poor Guy...Sounds like Willy's got it tough. With only Mexicans and Cubans I'd have to quit herfing.


----------



## radar

miketafc said:


> Any Cuban -- Havn't had one since I left Europe 15 yrs ago.
> 
> WOW time flies


Bombs away.
Your mailbox is full.


----------



## hollywood

would love to get a Lusi or SC El Morro. Had a couple others from those lines, but never seen these.


----------



## WillyGT

Gargamel said:


> Poor Guy...Sounds like Willy's got it tough. With only Mexicans and Cubans I'd have to quit herfing.


haha, I know its not so bad, but I hear about alot more stogies (CAO, Padron, OpusX, etc...) from DR, Nicaragua, Honduras, etc... and they dont sell em here, and even with cubans around (this store dont have lots of variety in their selection) Sometimes you get anxious to try other brands  .


----------



## ilikecigars

coppertop....(mike) 

my cigars landed today....awesome bro. thank-you,thank-you and thank-you again ! 
i only hope your as pleased with the package i sent you....the reservas are truely beautiful looking and i will with out a doubt be enjoying this weekend...
again mucho, mucho thank-you!


----------



## coppertop

ilikecigars said:


> coppertop....(mike)
> 
> my cigars landed today....awesome bro. thank-you,thank-you and thank-you again !
> i only hope your as pleased with the package i sent you....the reservas are truely beautiful looking and i will with out a doubt be enjoying this weekend...
> again mucho, mucho thank-you!


Thanks for letting me know Tim. Enjoy them.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

coppertop, my package arrived also. Thank you for the beautiful smokes!


----------



## Gargamel

I'll take a few Dunhill Atados' from the late 80's...who's holding?


----------



## coppertop

GOAT LOCKER said:


> coppertop, my package arrived also. Thank you for the beautiful smokes!


Hey great, glad everyone got thier smokes. Now if I could only get rkt to meet me out in KC I could give him his :c


----------



## radar

Haven't had a Cuban Maduro (yet). I guess that is the only (achievable) wish for now.


----------



## D. Generate

Because I was let in on a box split and another generous BOTL has offered to send me a JL #2, I have been able to sample a few of Havana's finest.
The other smokes I would be interested in checking out before pursuing a box purchase would be:

Partagas Short
Punch Punch
ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## IHT

D. Generate said:


> Partagas Short
> Punch Punch


if you can hold off for a week, i can get you these (i have a cab of punch punch's coming in).


----------



## miketafc

radar said:


> Bombs away.


RADAR: Package arrived Saturday and everything got here ok. 

Awesome man, did not expect anything that gracious. You are the greatest.

I have them in my intensive care humidifier recuperating. Plan to look at them an fondle for at least two weeks before I light one up.

Will try to take a picture and post --- with my skills that may take awhile.


----------



## radar

miketafc said:


> RADAR: Package arrived Saturday and everything got here ok.
> 
> Awesome man, did not expect anything that gracious. You are the greatest.
> 
> I have them in my intensive care humidifier recuperating. Plan to look at them an fondle for at least two weeks before I light one up.
> 
> Will try to take a picture and post --- with my skills that may take awhile.


Enjoy them. Eat before you smoke the LaCorona Corona. They're small but they'll call you Sally.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

coppertop, the salomons arrived and will get shipment on the way tues. I guess you'll be gone but I take it your wife will put them in the humi for you? BTW, the La Punta you sent has about the toothiest (is that a word?) wrapper I'd seen, then I get the cuabas and it looks like the same wrapper!


----------



## miketafc

WillyGT said:


> haha, I know its not so bad, but I hear about alot more stogies (CAO, Padron, OpusX, etc...) from DR, Nicaragua, Honduras, etc... and they dont sell em here, and even with cubans around (this store dont have lots of variety in their selection) Sometimes you get anxious to try other brands  .


Willey, Cubans I no got, but CAO & Padrons I got.

PM me your adress

Mike


----------



## horrorview

Hell, I'd like to try dozens of things! Obviously most of them are ISOMs :c 

Cohiba Esplendidos (a real one, as opposed to the group I got in Cancun :BS )
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Partagas Presidentes
Montecristo No.1
ANY ERDM! 

I've got a coupla things coming my way thanks to the super generous Hollywood, so I may reach ISOM nirvana soon!!


----------



## IHT

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I guess you'll be gone but I take it *your wife* will put them in the humi for you?


 :r :r he does have a mysterious girlfriend though.... might as well be his wife... never seen someone so PWed before in my life!! :bx 

sorry, had to laugh about that one.
i think he'll be without internet until he gets home. he just flew to GA until friday and won't have a net connection.
if you need to get some info to him, PM me, and i'll call him.


----------



## Darb85

Recieved a package from wasch_24 today and Recieved an 03 Punch Punch and a 04 mag 46. Very cool. they look great and smell even better. Really happy. First cubans ever.  :w


----------



## D. Generate

IHT said:


> if you can hold off for a week, i can get you these (i have a cab of punch punch's coming in).


Thanks Greg! You just keeping pushing me further and further down that slope.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

IHT said:


> :r he does have a *mysterious girlfriend  * though.... might as well be his wife... never seen someone so PWed before in my life!!


 :r Mysterious? So, what are you saying, Imaginary?? :r


----------



## hollywood

I wish the air raid sirens would continue to deafen us ALL!!! This place is cool!!!


----------



## radar

radar said:


> Haven't had a Cuban Maduro (yet). I guess that is the only (achievable) wish for now.


You know, I throw the Maduro thing in here thinking I'd get blasted. Somebody offering to sell me the Cohiba Maduro's in the beautiful glass top display box or something. Nuthin'. What's up with that?


----------



## IHT

i knew you were just joking around... i prefer conneticut shade grown cubans, or even sumatras to maduro.


----------



## IHT

GOAT LOCKER said:


> :r Mysterious? So, what are you saying, Imaginary?? :r


that's classified. you don't have clearance, clarence. :tg


----------



## radar

IHT said:


> i knew you were just joking around... i prefer conneticut shade grown cubans, or even sumatras to maduro.


Thank you, I was beginning to think nobody cared. And by the way, the Sumatra cubans are one of my favorites. It's good to know we share the same distinguished palates.


----------



## coppertop

To many people to quote here.....so I will say, GOAT Thank you, I will keep an eye out for them. I don't have either....wife or mysterious girlfriend. IHT has meet my girlfriend. "Toothiest" I don't know what that means.....LOL, but I'll take your word for it.

As for you IHT :fu :fu :bx  


and I'm not PWed..........jerk


----------



## Uniputt

Uniputt said:


> I guess no one is going to part with a Cuban Davidoff.
> 
> So I'll revise my "wish"!!
> 
> I've tried a _few_ of the stogies mentioned above, But what I would really like to try is a nice Cuban Cohiba with some age on it. I've never had an aged Monte #2, either.
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't had too many aged cigars at all. I guess I just smoke 'em all up!! :w


Dreadful, shameless, pitiful, futile attempt at acheiving nirvana......So I shall repost!! 

(So anything with a bit of age on it would be my wish....if there's such a thing as a smoke fairy).


----------



## DonJefe

DonJefe said:


> Any of the Partagas EL's
> Cohiba DC
> 
> Great idea! Hopefully someone will post something I have!


Anybody? Not looking for a freebie, would be willing to trade.


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> Anybody? Not looking for a freebie, would be willing to trade.


PM me your addie


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> PM me your addie


You da bomb Klugsy!!!! PM sent, let me know what you want in trade.


----------



## hollywood

a REAL SCDLH! Appearantly I could use one!!


----------



## cookieboy364

hollywood said:


> a REAL SCDLH! Appearantly I could use one!!


Hey Hollywood, 
Hope there are no hard feelings here, none on this side. PM me your addie and I'll get a couple out to ya.


----------



## horrorview

I wish for an ERDM (so I can see what all the fuss is about!) and a Cohiba Siglo IV or whatever they're called, 'cause the name is near and sounds like a Russian spaceship :w


----------



## IHT

DonJefe said:


> Anybody? Not looking for a freebie, would be willing to trade.


hey, i missed this. let me know if klugs hooks you up or not. i "might" have a psd3el sitting here for trade.


----------



## Sickboy

I wish for.....Ramoneallonessmallclubcoronas. Not sure what the etiquette is here. I'd be more than happy to trade, or the gifter can wait in fear of a USPS thank you somewhere down the line.


----------



## falconpunch99

I have had a Montecristo #2 and it was outa this world. I'm dying to try the PSD4 and a Punch Punch. But for some reason I want to try the H. Upmann Magnum 46 the most. I think its because no one really talks about it as much as other cubans yet I hear they're delicious. Seems like a diamond in the ruff.


----------



## DonJefe

IHT said:


> hey, i missed this. let me know if klugs hooks you up or not. i "might" have a psd3el sitting here for trade.


Pretty sure Klugsy is hooking me up, but I still might want to trade for another!


----------



## tbone

any trinidad or cohiba from the dark side


----------



## NCRadioMan

Oh let's see, any Monty, Cohiba, Partagas, Hoyo, Bolivar, Davidoff, oh well, ok I'll give in.......any ISOM.  

NCRM :ms


----------



## pinoyman

Hola Aficionados! Well, Just been to my cigar shop today, they said that shipment came today. But as usual there is only few Non Cuban cigars.
I would love to try smoking some of those very good non cuban cigars, like Ashton VSG, A Fuentes and rocky Pattel. I guess I'm just going to keep on waiting till non cubans reach here in our Island   :s 

Salud!


----------



## IHT

falconpunch99 said:


> But for some reason I want to try the H. Upmann Magnum 46 the most. I think its because no one really talks about it as much as other cubans yet I hear they're delicious.


quite the opposite. i'm actually sick of hearing about them. a lot of people even say that's their favorite cigar...
but i'd take your other "wants" before a Mag46.


----------



## colgate

I wish I could smoke a Lopez Seleccion 2 or a RASS.


----------



## hollywood

cookieboy364 said:


> Hey Hollywood,
> Hope there are no hard feelings here, none on this side. PM me your addie and I'll get a couple out to ya.


 No hard feelings either way Cookieboy! Gotta learn somethings the hard way!! PM sent.


----------



## cookieboy364

hollywood said:


> No hard feelings either way Cookieboy! Gotta learn somethings the hard way!! PM sent.


Hey hollywood, PM box is full but they're already on their way man enjoy.


----------



## LOKI

partagas 898


----------



## AlCarbon

Would really, really, really like to try an aged
PSD4 and Monte #2. I would be willing to send
out 2 for 1 on newly acquired same... or more if 
need be. Not knowing what the difference is
and how these will someday taste is killing me!
Given my newbie status, I would ship first!?!?


----------



## D. Generate

IHT said:


> if you can hold off for a week, i can get you these (i have a cab of punch punch's coming in).


IHT hooked me up! I got a package on Wednesday from him with two Punch Punch, two HdM Epi 2's, two Party shorts and a Boli CJ. Thanks man, you rock! I'm really looking forward to trying these. Unfortunately I've got a bit of a head cold right now  but I'm hoping to be able to burn one up on Sunday.


----------



## IHT

D. Generate said:


> IHT hooked me up! I got a package on Wednesday from him with two Punch Punch, two HdM Epi 2's, two Party shorts and a Boli CJ. Thanks man, you rock! I'm really looking forward to trying these. Unfortunately I've got a bit of a head cold right now  but I'm hoping to be able to burn one up on Sunday.


d. gen, when you get a package from coppertop, i stuffed what i forgot in my last package in with his (HdM Piramide EL). <-- you said you wanted to try one in the habanos reviews....  
oh, the punch punchs and boli cj need to rest a few months, but the epis and partys you can smoke now.

also, when you get home and hear your voice messages, don't shoot me!! :fu


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> also, when you get home and hear your voice messages, don't shoot me!! :fu


He'll be to busy rolling on the floor laughing his ars off


----------



## Keydet

Cuaba Distinguidos (Current Production) 
El Rey del Mundo Grandes de Espana 
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Dauphin
Partagas Churchills de Luxe 
Partagas Presidente 
Quai d'Orsay Panatellas 
Quai d'Orsay Imperiales 
Romeo y Julietta Exhibicion No. 3 
San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza 
Sancho Panza Coronas
Sancho Panza Molinos 
Trinidad Coloniales
Trinidad Robusto Extras


----------



## D. Generate

IHT said:


> also, when you get home and hear your voice messages, don't shoot me!! :fu


Yeah, now I know why I gave you my cell number and not my home phone. I wouldn't want to come home and have my roommate tell me somebody left a message that my warming lubricants had to be backordered...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

:r

Well, now we wouldn't want your roomates to find out about your "Secret" Internet activities :r


----------



## IHT

don't feel bad, d. gen, i called dadof3 at work, got his voicemail and blabbed so long i had to call back and continue with the message because i got cut off. (i have a habit of doing that)


----------



## dadof3illinois

IHT said:


> don't feel bad, d. gen, i called dadof3 at work, got his voicemail and blabbed so long i had to call back and continue with the message because i got cut off. (i have a habit of doing that)


Your not the first one that's done that Greg. Better you than one of my young engineers.


----------



## Da Klugs

Sickboy said:


> I wish for.....Ramoneallonessmallclubcoronas. Not sure what the etiquette is here. I'd be more than happy to trade, or the gifter can wait in fear of a USPS thank you somewhere down the line.


PM me your addie Sickboy.


----------



## Cigar Czar

Three Partagas 155 Salomones


----------



## KingMeatyHand

Damn, so many I haven't tried and want to...

- RASCC
- Partagas Shorts
- Partagas 898
- San Cristobal El Principe
- Cohiba Robusto
- MC #1
- HdM Epicure #2
- Fonseca Cosacos
- Punch Punch
- H. Upmann Mag 46

I guess I should stop now


----------



## hollywood

Just a couple ...


RASS
SP #2
PSD4 (just to confirm again mine are good)
TTT (any)
Cuaba Divinos

Star light, star bright, first star I see tonight .....


----------



## Gargamel

RyJ Exhibicion#3

HdM Epi#2

Boli RC & Lonsdale

JL #2


"Mmmmmmmmm"


----------



## IHT

hollywood said:


> SP #2


what is that?
is that the new Partagas series P #2?
or is that Sancho Panza i've never seen/heard of before?


----------



## DonJefe

JL #2

So many of you guys rave about these, I really need to try one.


----------



## IHT

KingMeatyHand said:


> - Partagas Shorts
> - San Cristobal El Principe
> - HdM Epicure #2
> - Punch Punch


PM me your addie, i can hook you up with a couple of those (if you can wait a week or two for the El Principe).


----------



## cookieboy364

DonJefe said:


> JL #2
> 
> So many of you guys rave about these, I really need to try one.


Hey Jeff, just did a split on those with a fellow BOTL. I'll send you a couple.


----------



## DonJefe

cookieboy364 said:


> Hey Jeff, just did a split on those with a fellow BOTL. I'll send you a couple.


Gracias amigo!


----------



## hollywood

IHT said:


> what is that?
> is that the new Partagas series P #2?
> or is that Sancho Panza i've never seen/heard of before?


You know; if I didnt make an ass out of myself daily, by typing something incorrectly, something would be terribly wrong!! 

Should have been SP Belicosos! Was talking to someone else about a Monte #2. Thanks again for pointing out my mistake :tg ! HA! Not that it ever really needs pointing out. Usually right out in the open.

Anyway, you got one?


----------



## icehog3

Any Ashton VSG

Cohiba Sigla VI

Sancho Panza Belicoso

If I am lucky enough, might get to try the last one on PaulMac's next split...


----------



## IHT

hollywood said:


> Should have been SP Belicosos! Was talking to someone else about a Monte #2. Thanks again for pointing out my mistake :tg ! HA! Not that it ever really needs pointing out. Usually right out in the open.
> 
> Anyway, you got one?


 if i did, i'd send you two of them.

but i don't, so i won't.


----------



## Heartpumper

icehog3 said:


> Any Ashton VSG
> 
> Cohiba Sigla VI


I can do the two above. Sig VI tubed or naked? PM your snail mail to me.

Joe


----------



## IHT

i guess it's time for me to make a wish?
any Diplomaticos (never had one)
HdM Epicure #1 or DC
JL Sel #1
SCDLH La Fuerza
Trini Reyes
VR Familiares
i guess that would be my list.


----------



## MiamiE

just one or two SP Belicoso's


----------



## Jsabbi01

Although a newb, Im looking to purchase a box of either PSD4's or a box of BBF's, if anyone would like to trade some domestics for a ISOM or 2 drop me a PM. 

-Joe


----------



## icehog3

Heartpumper said:


> I can do the two above. Sig VI tubed or naked? PM your snail mail to me.
> 
> Joe


PM'ed you Joe, thanks!! Let me know how to return the favor best...


----------



## cookieboy364

DonJefe said:


> JL #2
> 
> So many of you guys rave about these, I really need to try one.


Stogies inbound


----------



## Gargamel

IHT I've got a few Trini Reyes' but they are super young. I smoked one and it definitely seems like it needs some time. Let me know if you'd like a couple. I also may have a Dip I can send as well. Let me know.


----------



## gabebdog1

P-Town Smokes said:


> Only had the Monte 2 and Tubo so far.
> 
> RJ Churchill
> Partagas short
> Hoyo Double Corona
> 
> I will be buying one of these shorty, If my mom will let me


any hoyo habana


----------



## horrorview

Okay, Mo mentioned something about a smoke that burns for an 1:45, so, before I forget, I will wish for one of these!!

I wish for....drumroll....

A MONTE A. !!!!!!!


----------



## MoTheMan

horrorview said:


> Okay, Mo mentioned something . . .
> 
> I wish for....
> 
> A MONTE A. !!!!!!!


PM sent. You lucky Bastige!!

[Yes, I am pure EEEVILL.]


----------



## horrorview

HAHAHA! In my wildest dreams, I could only imagine my wish to be granted by none other than MO!!!!


----------



## MoTheMan

horrorview said:


> HAHAHA! In my wildest dreams, I could only imagine my wish to be granted by none other than MO!!!!


Got your PM.

Dude, prepare for a small nuclear blast!!


----------



## Heartpumper

IHT said:


> i guess it's time for me to make a wish?
> SCDLH La Fuerza
> i guess that would be my list.


Greg,
I've got some La Fuerzas that even Fredster liked. Let me know if you want a couple.

Joe


----------



## horrorview

MoTheMan said:


> Got your PM.
> 
> Dude, prepare for a small nuclear blast!!


Hell, Mo! Level the neighborhood, man!! I need more parking!!! :r

Seriously, thanks a ton!


----------



## altbier

My three favs I'm saving the money to buy a box of one day:
Punch Champion
Punch Rare Carojo
and Lights of Ybor (very tastey!)

As with the first quarter I sit in a negative cash flow so the wifey cuts off any spending on new cigars. I thought I had enough to get to wedding season, but I get my work done by 10Am so I smoke 4-5 cigars a day, Humidor starting to look pretty empty  
If only brides were not afraid of snow on their wedding day I'd be happy!


----------



## IHT

heartpumper,
PM sent


----------



## coppertop

Mr.C I had that Monte#2 you sent me the other night......thank you, I finally got to try a Monte#2 that was on. It was very good, I am glad I have some headed my way. Thanks again.


----------



## mr.c

coppertop said:


> Mr.C I had that Monte#2 you sent me the other night......thank you, I finally got to try a Monte#2 that was on. It was very good, I am glad I have some headed my way. Thanks again.


Awesome baby!! Yeahh! I think the monte 2's just need time, they are finicky cigar. My favorite when they are on.


----------



## IHT

mr.c said:


> Awesome baby!! Yeahh! I think the monte 2's just need time, they are finicky cigar. My favorite when they are on.


he's just never had any luck with montes.
we split a box of MC #3s, to which ALL of mine have been terrific - his have had bad burns, bad taste (could have been his medicine as well). he even gave me one from our split to try, and it burned like an ice cream scooper (i have photos somewhere).
then he split some edmundos when they first came out...

so, hopefully your MC #2 that he enjoyed, and the #5s he's enjoying will force him to slack off all the Monte bashing!! :c

hey, mike. :fu


----------



## dayplanner

pinoyman said:


> Hola Aficionados! Well, Just been to my cigar shop today, they said that shipment came today. But as usual there is only few Non Cuban cigars.
> I would love to try smoking some of those very good non cuban cigars, like Ashton VSG, A Fuentes and rocky Pattel. I guess I'm just going to keep on waiting till non cubans reach here in our Island   :s
> 
> Salud!


Check your PM


----------



## mr.c

I have had bad luck as well with the monte 2 and the monte 5's some were awesome and some were bland.

But man, when there good they are good!


----------



## Ron1YY

Well, Being as new as I am, I'd like to try just about any of them. I like quite a few that I have tried. Monte whites, HdM Dark Sumatra, Torano Silver Exodus. I have only been smoking cigars since Dec. 04. My buddy thought he brought back a few ISOM, but after talking to some of the elders, we really ended up with counterfeits. I would like to try a real ISOM


----------



## Papa Herf

I'd love to try a Trinidad Fundadores or an Opus X - heard so much about 'em both!! :SM


----------



## hollywood

nmcintire said:


> I'd love to try a Trinidad Fundadores or an Opus X - heard so much about 'em both!! :SM


Hey, welcome to the CS. PM me. Can't do the trini, but can get you an opus or 2.

Dave


----------



## Da Klugs

Siglo VI


----------



## Gargamel

Da Klugs said:


> Siglo VI


PM sent Klugs.


----------



## pinoyman

mr.c said:


> I have had bad luck as well with the monte 2 and the monte 5's some were awesome and some were bland.
> 
> But man, when there good they are good!


I love monte 2 but like what you said, when they good, they are good!
I guess bec. they produce 4 millions of this a year in a different factories in Cuba which affected the consistency of this Vitola.


----------



## IHT

Heartpumper said:


> Greg,
> I've got some La Fuerzas that even Fredster liked. Let me know if you want a couple.
> 
> Joe


joe, your PM inbox is full. i forgot to include the box codes for you, sorry.

PL PC - FRH SEP04
JL Sel no 2 - BVD ABR04


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> he's just never had any luck with montes.
> we split a box of MC #3s, to which ALL of mine have been terrific - his have had bad burns, bad taste (could have been his medicine as well). he even gave me one from our split to try, and it burned like an ice cream scooper (i have photos somewhere).
> then he split some edmundos when they first came out...
> 
> so, hopefully your MC #2 that he enjoyed, and the #5s he's enjoying will force him to slack off all the Monte bashing!! :c
> 
> hey, mike. :fu


LOL what can I say....speaking of bad Monte's, lit a #5 tonight and was sadly dissapointed, just a really bad draw. Got a little on the pre light draw, so I thought it would be ok. Nope. Oh well, smoked as much of it as I could. But when my head starts to hurt, time to set it down. Just think I will let them be for awhile.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Sorry bout the Monte 5 Mike, that's the breaks I guess.

Give that Monte 2 a try tomorrow, I think you will be impressed...... I know I was.

I've never had bad luck with Monte's and have pretty much liked every one that I've tried, although I've had a few draw problems with the #5 as well.

So what else are you gonna smoke tonight???


----------



## coppertop

LasciviousXXX said:


> Sorry bout the Monte 5 Mike, that's the breaks I guess.
> 
> Give that Monte 2 a try tomorrow, I think you will be impressed...... I know I was.
> 
> I've never had bad luck with Monte's and have pretty much liked every one that I've tried, although I've had a few draw problems with the #5 as well.
> 
> So what else are you gonna smoke tonight???


Well tonight I smoked a JL#1 from ilikecigars.......needless to say it was awsome. Thank you Tim. Just another box to add to my growing list of "gotta haves."

I love JL...never have I had a bad one. This was nice a floral, earthy and tasted like cocoa here and there. I just really dig the JL taste. Burned great. Just a wonderful stick.


----------



## MiamiE

little tidbit! ilikecigars is in So. Fla


----------



## coppertop

MiamiE said:


> little tidbit! ilikecigars is in So. Fla


HUH????? he doesn't live in So. Fla


----------



## IHT

he may have said that he is IN so florida, not LIVES... as in, he's visiting right now.

glad you liked it, i have 1 from Da Klugs and my make a wish...
i had one of my JL #2s that i got last week (they're still young, but will be outstanding soon).


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> he may have said that he is IN so florida, not LIVES... as in, he's visiting right now.
> 
> glad you liked it, i have 1 from Da Klugs and my make a wish...
> i had one of my JL #2s that i got last week (they're still young, but will be outstanding soon).


AHHHH yes...ok, maybe that's how he meant it...my bad if I mis-read your post MiamiE.

Yeah a little age will do them well. How do they compare to the ones I have from the same place? Similiar in size, draw, taste???


----------



## cookieboy364

Hey Mike thanks for the RASS. I can't wait to smoke one.


----------



## jgrimball

:gn The Embargo
:fu Castro

LMAO!!!

I have never had the pleasure of smoking a cigar from the ISOM.
So I would be up to try anything......


----------



## Heartpumper

IHT said:


> PL PC - FRH SEP04
> JL Sel no 2 - BVD ABR04


Smoked one of the JLs yesterday afternoon. Excellent in every respect. Medium strength?

You said the JLs are from a cab? Might have to stock some of those.

Bruce5/Fredster- Smoked a Monte Millennium last night with some nice scotch. 

Joe


----------



## IHT

joe, i had my first one from that cab last night. shows tons of promise, but i felt it was nowhere near as good as they will be soon. sit on the others, they get so much better.

thanks for the cigars, i got them in yesterday, especially the "extra", can't wait to fire that one up.


----------



## gabebdog1

oh soo I wish is to smoke and smell the sublime cohiba :SM


----------



## falconpunch99

One down two to go. I finally got my hands on a PSD4 (or at least will soon). Now I have a Punch Punch and a Mag 46 left. YES!

I'm glad to see some people have very kindly made other gorilla’s wishes come true. Way to go guys!

How is everyone else coming along with their wish list????


----------



## jgrimball

Nada


----------



## dadof3illinois

Mine is pretty easy. I've never had an HdM, so any of their line would be nice to try.


----------



## Da Klugs

dadof3illinois said:


> Mine is pretty easy. I've never had an HdM, so any of their line would be nice to try.


Assistance is only a PM away.


----------



## Navydoc

Guess I would like to try a Cuaba Salomon...kind of expensive though or even a Partagas Salomon


----------



## jgrimball

I would like to try a Cohiba Sublime.


----------



## hollywood

not much to add here, but here is a couple:

Spam, Spicy Spam, and any Cuaba


----------



## RcktS4

I got my a$$ handed to me by 2 of the 3 cubans I've smoked so far. 
I want to try some of the PC sizes to see if I can regain my self respect...


----------



## IHT

RcktS4 said:


> I got my a$$ handed to me by 2 of the 3 cubans I've smoked so far.
> I want to try some of the PC sizes to see if I can regain my self respect...


don't be fooled by their size. some of the smallest cuban cigars are the MOST potent. 
if that famosos knocked you around, don't try a boli pc or party short. u

you'll build up your tolerance soon.


----------



## jgrimball

I'd love to try a Opus X. To see what all the hype is about. :w


----------



## Papa Herf

I'd love to try a Famosos or a Boli PC before I buy a box -


----------



## horrorview

I'd like to try one of these!!!! 

It's a Cuaba Salomones and it just looks so damned pretty...


----------



## NCRadioMan

Singlo II or robusto
PSD2


Read alot about these, but I've heard, first-hand experience is always the best.  


:ms NCRM


----------



## IHT

jgrimball said:


> I'd love to try a Opus X. To see what all the hype is about. :w


this would get more play on the "non-cuban make a wish" topic, over in the "world cigar lounge"... 
i'm still trying to figure out what the hype is about with opusx.


----------



## jgrimball

IHT said:


> this would get more play on the "non-cuban make a wish" topic, over in the "world cigar lounge"...
> i'm still trying to figure out what the hype is about with opusx.


OOPS, I didnt know I was in the Habanos Lounge.
I guess it would get more play in world cigar. thanks for pointing this out IHT!


----------



## gabebdog1

horrorview said:


> I'd like to try one of these!!!!
> 
> It's a Cuaba Salomones and it just looks so damned pretty...


you and me both horror we should get a box split going


----------



## MiamiE

im going to update my list now that ive had a few cubans. im thinking a: 

Diplomatico's No. 2 which was rated 93 by CA 
OR
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1


----------



## Da Klugs

Papa Herf said:


> I'd love to try a Famosos or a Boli PC before I buy a box -


PM me your addie and they will "come to Papa"


----------



## Navydoc

Too late......missiles in flight.....hahahahahahaha


----------



## jgrimball

I will also update my list:

Cohiba Coronas Especiales or Siglo II
H.Upmann No.4
Trinidad Fundadores
Montecristo No.4
Partagas Shorts

:w :w


----------



## Cigar Czar

I would wish for any pre-embargo

1) Monty 2's, A's

2) Any of the La Corona's

3) Cuban Davidoff's

:w


----------



## cookieboy364

jgrimball said:


> I will also update my list:
> 
> Cohiba Coronas Especiales or Siglo II
> H.Upmann No.4
> Trinidad Fundadores
> Montecristo No.4
> Partagas Shorts
> 
> :w :w


I'll shoot you a short with the upmanns I'm sending.


----------



## hollywood

Cigar Czar said:


> I would wish for any pre-embargo
> 
> 1) Monty 2's, A's
> 
> 2) Any of the La Corona's
> 
> 3) Cuban Davidoff's
> 
> :w


Now that is one hell of list! Who wouldn't wish for those!


----------



## DonJefe

Sir Winston
ERDM Tainos


----------



## jgrimball

cookieboy364 said:


> I'll shoot you a short with the upmanns I'm sending.


Wow Thanks!


----------



## jgrimball

updated my list:
Cohiba Coronas Especiales or Siglo II
H.Upmann No.4
Trinidad Fundadores
Montecristo No.4

Partagas Shorts- cookieboy364 making a wish come true


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

DonJefe said:


> Sir Winston
> ERDM Tainos


Jeff, I got ya covered on both :w


----------



## DonJefe

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Jeff, I got ya covered on both :w


Holy cow!!! Thanks!!


----------



## AlCarbon

NCRadioMan said:


> Singlo II or robusto
> PSD2
> 
> Read alot about these, but I've heard, first-hand experience is always the best.
> 
> :ms NCRM


PM your addie NCRadiotattooman...


----------



## NCRadioMan

AlCarbon said:


> PM your addie NCRadiotattooman...


PM sent. Many thanks!

:ms NCRM


----------



## LiteHedded

mr.c said:


> Things are a little dead in the habanos lounge sooo... This is an idea I got and modified from another board, not sure how well it will work but will give it a shot because I am friggin bored and if I see another "Poll" post I will shoot somebody (stressfull day at work also)
> 
> Ok, what cigars would you like to try?? List a few of the cigars that you are dieing to smoke one of, maybe a kind and genorous gorilla that has some of those will mail you out your wish (or partial wish) at the very least we will have a list of cigars that people havent tried.
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> Party 898 varnished
> PLPC
> Diplomatico #2
> Monte Millennium robusto
> 
> whats yours ????


I'd like to try anything cuban.
I've been smoking cigars for a while now and i've never been lucky enough to experience a true habana.
I suppose if I could waltz into a cigar store and buy a habana off the shelf I'd go for an upmann, montecristo or cohiba.
a guy can dream can't he?
 
btw great forum you guys have here. I've learned a lot already and look forward to posting more often


----------



## jgrimball

Partagas Serie D No. 2
Hoyo de Monterrey Pirámide
Cohiba Esplendidos
Montecristo No.4


----------



## dayplanner

Anything by

Punch
H. Upmann
Boli
Opus X
and there are plenty of others I haven't tried yet but these come to mind just from reading about all you silverbacks.

One thing I also would love to try is a good quality, large, full on robusto. Anyone that would like to suggest something.... please suggest away on any or all of the above for my next order from Richard 

Definitely looking forward to some split action w/y'all :w


----------



## Jsabbi01

A BBF or anything by Bolivar for that matter, and maybe a Trini. I've never had an ISOM except for a RyJ and they just don't do it for me.

I can't wait until the semester is over, once I have a job and some extra cash maybe one of you fine BOTL could put together an ISOM sampler for me.


----------



## gabebdog1

MY new dream stogie is a trini from habana


----------



## Lost Sailor

Is it the DC?


----------



## coppertop

Lost Sailor said:


> Is it the DC?


 :r MFAO......


----------



## MiamiE

holy cow LMAO


----------



## Da Klugs

Jsabbi01 said:


> A BBF or anything by Bolivar for that matter, and maybe a Trini. I've never had an ISOM except for a RyJ and they just don't do it for me.
> 
> I can't wait until the semester is over, once I have a job and some extra cash maybe one of you fine BOTL could put together an ISOM sampler for me.


Got those covered. PM me your addie.


----------



## falconpunch99

An addition to the wish list:

-HdM Epi#2 (pinoyman and IHT both like this stick so its gotta be good)
-RASS (looks and sounds delicious)


----------



## gabebdog1

Lost Sailor said:


> Is it the DC?


no no I saw it at la casa de habanos but I didnt have enuf cash.. it was called a robusto extra


----------



## IHT

falconpunch99 said:


> An addition to the wish list:
> 
> -HdM Epi#2 (pinoyman and IHT both like this stick so its gotta be good)
> -RASS (looks and sounds delicious)


PM me your address and i'll see if i can get you a couple...


----------



## Papa Herf

Keep the faith, monkeys, wishes do come true!! Thanks again Doc.


----------



## falconpunch99

IHT said:


> PM me your address and i'll see if i can get you a couple...


PM sent


----------



## Steeltown

Navydoc granted my first wish back the beginning of Feb, on page 2. I never added anything, so here is what I would eventually like to grab/split a box of, so I wouldn't mind tasting prior to purchasing. 

San Cristobal De La Habana, La Punta
Trinidad Coloniales
RASS


----------



## MoTheMan

Well, figure I'll chime in.
Been holding off 'cause I feel that I've been fortunate enough to have had some great sticks (& some very hard to find ones) in my time.

The only sticks that I crave, which I would love the luxury to smoke full sticks of, are:

Davidoff Dom Perignon & Haut Brion (the Siglo I predecessor)
Any R&J Pre-Embargo
Partagas 1492

D'yam! Anything that Poker offers! :r


----------



## MiamiE

hey Matt add this wonderful looking stick to my list Trinidad Robusto Extra


----------



## ilikecigars

would love too try a psd4 reserve....
the new p2
cohiba sublime
any custom rolled


----------



## hungsolo

OK, Matt bitch-slapped me and said I have to post my wish list here. Understood, man. You only have to tell me 10 times!  

It's a small list, I'm sure somebody has these...

My wish list is:

Cohiba Esplendidos
Montecristo Edmundo
Punch Punch

That it! I'm still getting the hang of ISOMs in general, and thanks to the generous BOTLs here, I have a few to work on. I've just been curious about the above, especially the Punch.

Thanks, everyone!

Aaron.


----------



## Gargamel

Toboada
RyJ Exhibicion #3
Partagas sel privada#1
SCdlH La Fuerza

Thanks to the last Gregilla who stepped up to the plate. I have a few tricks up my sleave.


----------



## icehog3

The stick I'm really curious about now is the Cohiba Sublime, but that's a tall order, as I've seen the prices....wait, no I haven't...never seen any site like that.


----------



## D. Generate

hungsolo said:


> OK, Matt bitch-slapped me and said I have to post my wish list here. Understood, man. You only have to tell me 10 times!
> 
> It's a small list, I'm sure somebody has these...
> 
> My wish list is:
> 
> Cohiba Esplendidos
> Montecristo Edmundo
> Punch Punch
> 
> That it! I'm still getting the hang of ISOMs in general, and thanks to the generous BOTLs here, I have a few to work on. I've just been curious about the above, especially the Punch.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Aaron.


I can't help you with the Punch or Cohiba but I've got an Edmundo for ya. PM me your address.


----------



## punch

I'll keep this simple:

I would be happy with any Punch.


----------



## D. Generate

D. Generate said:


> I can't help you with the Punch or Cohiba but I've got an Edmundo for ya. PM me your address.


Hungsolo - 0391 1042 5690 0000 1735

And are we posting wishes in this thread or the other one now?


----------

